# My experience trying to place an order with All American. Call run around



## SlickCustom (Jun 27, 2014)

Maybe someone can help me, because I am at a loss. 

So I have already spent thousands with Coldesi, Equipment Zone, and Heat Press Inc, and those guys are great! Very easy to do business with!

I call up AA today to purchase DTG ink and a SPC-100 pad printer. I was also considering the Rapid Tag for a future purchase as well.

I called 4 times with debit card in hand, and they could not take my order. The kept transferring me, or I got a voicemail (which I left a message), or they said they would call me back.

No call, nothing. Finally around 5pm I call again and demand to speak to someone that can take my order!

So I get this girl, tell her what I want, and she then asks for my billing address. So I give it to her, and then I say "Ok now let me give you my shipping address". She proceeds to tell me that they will not sell me anything because those two addresses have to match. I explained to her that I have an office and a shop, and I need to get this order in because I have been waiting all day!

So she transfers me to her manager who was VERY rude, and tells me this sob story about how they lost a bunch of money to people that scammed them, and asks how she knows I am who I say I am!!! I was completely shocked. I told her that she must know in the printing business a lot of companies have offices and shops that are in different locations. She tells me I can call my bank to add a billing address. Of course, this would take up to 24 hours with my bank, so that ANOTHER day I would have to wait to get my order in.

I offered her a reference from Coldesi, Heat Press Inc, or Equip Zone. All she had to do was call them real quick. She refused!!!!

This policy is simply making us jump through hoops. I spent far more money with Coldesi and Equipment Zone and never have run into this issue, or this attitude.

I told her someone higher up needs to call me back, and all I got was a "Have a nice day".

If I wasn't already aggravated with the fact that no one was available to take my order for several hours, maybe I would have been a bit more understanding of this policy (yet I would have still thought it was silly).

I have read good things about AA, so at this point I'm stunned! If they are this much of a pain to when buying something, I can't imagine what support would be like!

Can anyone recommend a good place to get a manual 1 color pad printer? I can't see myself doing business with these people. I have heard good things about Ink Cups but they are pretty expensive :/


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I will be not defending any rudness you allegedly expierienced but If you want to pay with debet card then you might have obistacles. I don't know what kind of policy AA has but today many many scammers especialy in printing industry operates with stollen cards and many comapnies got screw by it. 

So in a way I understand comapnies that tripple check the customers that want to pay this way.


----------



## Pak sherm (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi, I joe shmoe customer. I want 300 shirts but I want them delivered to an address that doesn't match my debit/credit card information. 
Are you processing my order?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Billing and Shipping address matching for over the phone or online debit or CC card use is pretty common. I am surprised the other suppliers you mentioned accepted your order with the addresses not matching.

You have 3 choices.


Find a supplier who will accept your order.
Have it shipped to your office.
Add your shop address to the card.

Like Smalzstein said, I cannot speak for any rudeness you may have experienced but if they where just sticking to their company policies then "No" cannot be taken as rude.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Do you have an account with AA? That should solve the problem.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you so much for interest in product AA sells. 
I am so sorry you had not have pleasant purchase. 
I(owner of AA) am at Austria for business trip now. This kind of post is totally new to AA. While we operate business under "Your Success is Our Success",
All business want to sell never not to sell. 
However, there are policies and guide lines to all company. 
Even if I answered your call I will said the same thing to you but never in rude way. 
If you had account with AA in past You probably experienced most pleasant purchase ecprience. I guarantee it. 24hour to change address will not hurt you so much. If you change your address and call us back I want to give you 5% discount for your dissatisfaction. Just copy and past my post and email to [email protected] 070201DPSS
Again, I am sorry you did not get way you want but please change your address and call us back. Thank you in advance. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow!
This is very praisable. It is very nice to have such good customer service.

Hope it would make u feel less unhappy, Dan.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

We accept credit & debit cards over the phone but we'll never ship to an address other than the cardholders - we'd be pretty dumb if we did.


----------



## SlickCustom (Jun 27, 2014)

I have never heard of requiring those two addresses to match. If they were always supposed to match, then they would not have separate names. 

Again, I offered a reference from other companies, and I'm sorry but I just do not see it as necessary. Maybe if it was a crazy large order. Not to mention both addresses are on my State of Florida LLC which is viewable online on the state website. Also if I did not have to wait all day to place the order, it might have been different. 24 hours is huge when your printing 200+ shirts a day. I was never told about an account. I was already frustrated. 

But yes, I have shipped 500 shirt orders to dealerships that the addresses do not match because the guy owned 3 dealerships. 

The President Justin called me though, and he was extremely nice. He didn't even know that policy existed, and seemed to give me the impression that he too thought it was a bit odd, even though he didn't directly say that.

He got my order processed and shipped, without any issue or needing the addresses to match. He provided awesome customer service, and seems to genuinely care about his company and my experience. I didn't expect that based of the service I initially got, but he more than made up for it and I would recommend All American to anybody based on this. 

I do still believe the policy needs to be changed, as I asked my other suppliers about this and they even said it seems very odd to ask that. But Justin seemed like he was going to look into it.

Again, regardless of the initial service I got (and no I was not a liking rudeness to a simple "no"), any company that calls you shortly after with the President on the other line wanting to make it right, is a hell of a good company to me!

So my issue has been resolved, and I am very happy. Thanks AA!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

We're based in the UK so it maybe different in the US.

IF we supply goods to any address other than the registered address of the cardholder AND it later transpires the card had be stolen, WE lose.

Credit/Debitcard fraud is huge and to date we haven't be scammed. If I get a call from someone who's ordered before and I 'recognise them', I will deliver to another address. It's all about risk management.

Justin at AA is one of the best and I'm glad you got it sorted.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I just talked to my cc processor and they said it was not against policy but a "bad idea" to ship to an address that did not match the card holder.....


----------



## SlickCustom (Jun 27, 2014)

We are talking about two different things here.

1. If you are selling to consumers, maybe. But then again you have "gifts" so how could you approach that?

2. Both my addresses are on my LLC. This can be viewed online at MyFlorida.gov. I have bought over 40k worth of equipment from other known dealers which could easily provide a reference. 

Asking for a signature, and a credit card auth form to be faxed is PLENTY protection. That what Coldesi asked me for, no problem! Asking someone to change their billing address, also causing them to wait 24 more hours, is simply not a good idea. I just don't agree with the policy. 

First time customer for . . . 

Speed Treater TX from EZ - Doesn't have that policy
M2 from Coldesi - Doesn't have that policy
3 Heat presses from Heat Press Inc - Doesn't have that policy
Thousands of Garments from S&S - Doesn't have that policy
IA Pretreat from SewingMachine.com - Doesn't have that policy

I respectfully agree to disagree, but . . . ^^^^ Just Saying


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

SlickCustom said:


> First time customer for . . .
> 
> Speed Treater TX from EZ - Doesn't have that policy
> M2 from Coldesi - Doesn't have that policy
> ...


And fortunately for those who sold you goods and had them delivered to a different address, you're an honest person  What would have happened if you were a fraudster who'd stolen the card?

In the UK the seller would have lost out. Just how it is in the UK.


----------



## SlickCustom (Jun 27, 2014)

Stitch-Up said:


> And fortunately for those who sold you goods and had them delivered to a different address, you're an honest person  What would have happened if you were a fraudster who'd stolen the card?
> 
> In the UK the seller would have lost out. Just how it is in the UK.


I'm in the US, not sure how the UK works but we have pretty adequate protection here depending on the situation. Honestly, asking for a CC Auth Form is much more protection than the address method. 

But regarding being a fraudster, I mean, would a fraudster take the time to register AND pay for an LLC with the state, open a business checking account, obtain business insurance, etc etc if they were just trying to scam someone out of a bottle of ink???

I guess I don't automatically assume that everyone is a criminal. I see is as counter productive to blacklist yourself from the industry just for a few bucks. Who would buy DTG ink that didn't have a DTG machine, and who would spend $30k on a DTG machine that was going to try and screw someone out of a $150 bottle of ink???

I guess I just have more faith in humankind!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

SlickCustom said:


> I'm in the US, not sure how the UK works but we have pretty adequate protection here depending on the situation. Honestly, asking for a CC Auth Form is much more protection than the address method.
> 
> But regarding being a fraudster, I mean, would a fraudster take the time to register AND pay for an LLC with the state, open a business checking account, obtain business insurance, etc etc if they were just trying to scam someone out of a bottle of ink???
> 
> ...


I guess you have not been on the other end of "chargebacks" either.....If you do not like how a vendor operates, best for your own "sanity" that you move on.....


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not trying to be a prick, and I understand the frustration if you were playing phone tag all day with them, but if that's their policy, why should they change it just for you? 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SlickCustom (Jun 27, 2014)

royster13 said:


> I guess you have not been on the other end of "chargebacks" either.....If you do not like how a vendor operates, best for your own "sanity" that you move on.....


I have been on that end, but it's only happened a few times and only on my consumer end. Never on business to business. I would not do it myself because I would not want to put off new customers just because I had a bad experience one time.

I sell retail also and probably 40% of my orders are gifts to other people, sent to other addresses. No biggie. My B2B, never had a scammer. People that own churches and dealerships and colleges don't tend to scam people LOL!

I was going to move on but Justin called me and he was absolutely fantastic. Again, he had no problem taking my order and agreed that policy may need updating. 

I don't want to keep going back and forth, but that is my opinion and it won't change. I still do respect everyone else's opinion though.


----------



## SlickCustom (Jun 27, 2014)

joey1320 said:


> I'm not trying to be a prick, and I understand the frustration if you were playing phone tag all day with them, but if that's their policy, why should they change it just for you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


Well the fact I waited all day is one aspect yes, but I'm not saying they should change it just for me, I am saying I don't think it's a good policy in general. If I would have known that policy ahead of time, I may have had time to address it in the AM when I called, not at 5PM when the day is over.

But it is in fact their business, and they can do what they want of course. I just don't think it's a very B2B friendly policy. Why not a signed CC Auth form? That's much more protection for them and a lot easier for the customer. Both parties win!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

SlickCustom said:


> Well the fact I waited all day is one aspect yes, but I'm not saying they should change it just for me, I am saying I don't think it's a good policy in general. If I would have known that policy ahead of time, I may have had time to address it in the AM when I called, not at 5PM when the day is over.
> 
> But it is in fact their business, and they can do what they want of course. I just don't think it's a very B2B friendly policy. Why not a signed CC Auth form? That's much more protection for them and a lot easier for the customer. Both parties win!


I am not sure why you think a CC authorization form is any better.....A faxed and/or emailed copy would not stand up if a dispute was made.....


----------



## SlickCustom (Jun 27, 2014)

royster13 said:


> I am not sure why you think a CC authorization form is any better.....A faxed and/or emailed copy would not stand up if a dispute was made.....


Usually you send it with a copy of your DL. But at that point, why would you think the same address would be any better as well?

If someone wants to screw you, they are gonna figure out a way to screw you no matter what. But then there is the other 99% that don't want to screw you lol!

Should we all just accept cold hard cash? Or should we just get on with it and do business!


----------



## SlickCustom (Jun 27, 2014)

The guy from FAT Tees is a huge success story in DTG, and before I had my printer installed I used him several times for contract printing. Sent every single order to a different address every time. No address issues, no Auth Forms, just two parties doing business! 

Not everyone is a criminal jeez!!!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

SlickCustom said:


> The guy from FAT Tees is a huge success story in DTG, and before I had my printer installed I used him several times for contract printing. Sent every single order to a different address every time. No address issues, no Auth Forms, just two parties doing business!
> 
> Not everyone is a criminal jeez!!!


You are taking this personal when it is not an "attack" on you.....Credit card fraud is running rampant and when a merchant does what is "reasonable" for their business you "flip out".....

Again, if you do not like the way they conduct themselves, find another supplier and move on.....


----------



## SlickCustom (Jun 27, 2014)

royster13 said:


> You are taking this personal when it is not an "attack" on you.....Credit card fraud is running rampant and when a merchant does what is "reasonable" for their business you "flip out".....
> 
> Again, if you do not like the way they conduct themselves, find another supplier and move on.....


As I said, I did move on. Then Justin called me, made it right, I made my purchase, end of story. Not sure what I didn't make clear about that.

I'm not "flipping" out, I am just stating my opinion on the matter, and providing examples of why I feel that way. I really don't think fraud is running rampant in B2B, but if you say so.

You don't have to agree with me, and I don't have to agree with you. I am ok with that. I think we should just leave it at that.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

First off, they did not ask you to change your address on your CC. They asked you to add the other address to your CC, a process that takes about a 5 minute phone call to your bank, not 24 hours.

As in the UK, if you ship to an address that is not on a CC and then it ends up being a bogus purchase, you lose.

Who would buy $150.00 of ink if they did not have a DTG? Someone who was going to end up not paying for it and then sell it for $100.00 on Ebay.

Would I risk losing a sale of a few thousands worth of merchandise if you did not have an account with me, I did not know you and your addresses did not match. You bet I would. I would rather lose the profit of the sale then the value of the items.

But in the end, the CC auth form is best and should be required by a supplier even if the addresses match.

I personally think if AA is going to change any policy it should be to email all new customers a pack of forms to fill out, including a CC auth form. This is what most all garment suppliers do and it seems to work well.


----------



## SlickCustom (Jun 27, 2014)

Preston said:


> First off, they did not ask you to change your address on your CC. They asked you to add the other address to your CC, a process that takes about a 5 minute phone call to your bank, not 24 hours.
> 
> As in the UK, if you ship to an address that is not on a CC and then it ends up being a bogus purchase, you lose.
> 
> ...


That was my point the whole time. A CC Auth form is the best option I think. As far as 5 mins, nooooo sir. Bank of America takes about 45 of wait time before you get someone, and it takes 24 hours to populate. I have done it before when moving mailing addresses, amd it took 24 hours to show up. I understand risking a sale for "fishy" customers, but not everyone. Again, I just must be more trusting of people. I must be old fashion I guess


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

SlickCustom said:


> Well the fact I waited all day is one aspect yes, but I'm not saying they should change it just for me, I am saying I don't think it's a good policy in general. If I would have known that policy ahead of time, I may have had time to address it in the AM when I called, not at 5PM when the day is over.
> 
> But it is in fact their business, and they can do what they want of course. I just don't think it's a very B2B friendly policy. Why not a signed CC Auth form? That's much more protection for them and a lot easier for the customer. Both parties win!


Gotcha! 
The whole phone taggin would have pissed me off enough to not even make the purchase and like you mentioned, if you had known the policy in the AM you could had called your bank or something. 

Well, I'm glad Justin made it right and you got your stuff. It was just kind of weird how you first came off. 




Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Dan,
I just came back from my business trip from EU(one buyer wants 12 Aeoons. $400k/ea) and checking in how this was resolved.
Happy to hear all are Happy Ending. Customer service is priority #1 to AA. Either big amount customer or $1.00 customer. Pad printer is not belong to high price tagged item. Justin (my son) called you with one reason. "100% Customer Satisfaction""Your Success is Our Success". He did not call you because of amount AA will lose. He has no time for that. We ship out 200-300 packages per day. We are extreamly careful for not making any mistake but at the end human involved.lol. We all have different policies. If you had records with AA in past You will never had this experience. I am glad you become a AAfamily and you will enjoy the ride. you may can use AA's Atlanta branch.
Thank you so much for your understanding. We shall meet one day and
Cheers! Beers will be on me always.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

allamerican said:


> Dan,
> I just came back from my business trip(one buyer wants 12 Aeoons. $400k/ea) from EU


Just to dampen the 'rumour mill' - It wasn't me, we couldn't fit them in


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

allamerican said:


> I just came back from my business trip from EU(one buyer wants 12 Aeoons. $400k/ea)


ˁ˚ᴥ˚ˀ whew 12 ! what kind of business model they have to need so much. Are they bigger than Spreadshirt ?

Is the country of the company a secret ?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

jgabby said:


> ˁ˚ᴥ˚ˀ whew 12 ! what kind of business model they have to need so much. Are they bigger than Spreadshirt ?
> 
> Is the country of the company a secret ?


Maybe not shirts but different items? 

I really love to watch when someone takes market from Kornit.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

This kind of deal always requires NDA. When all are settle, I will concentrate NeoFamily's success. My dream. What a journey it was and is. B, what's up with car air freshner printer we met in Munich FESPA? You should be Aeoon, DuPont dealer in Poland. Lol. UK is our gold mine for now. Of course after USA, lol.
Cheers! Inks are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Stitch-Up said:


> Just to dampen the 'rumour mill' - It wasn't me, we couldn't fit them in


When will you open your store? 
So slow tempo~. Welsh style? Can't wait to see. 
Cheers Bro! We are due for beers.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

It's all about the Lawyers Peter. They take a long time and feel it justifies their obscene fees!

We're hoping to take possession next Friday, we then have some remedial work to get done to cure a damp problem.


----------

